# Australia



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all just wondering if anyone can answer my question. We should be moving very shortly to Western Australia. 
Are Australian people friendly with Irish Migrants or do they like to keep to themselves and what about schools how long is there school day from primary to high schools?and are the children assessed throughout the year or do they do exams at the end of each year? In Ireland we do the leaving certificate at the of the year and then its done on points to get into college. and th cost of living there whats it like. and the health system is it done through your salary or do you pay a lot to doctors or what? sorry for all the questions but have checked out most of these question but not getting very good answers. if anyone can help me that would be absolutely brilliant. 
thank you
Shinny


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

To be honest to way many Irish backpackers are disgracing themselves in Australia atm their not doing the name of the Irish any favours.


----------



## sollie (Jan 4, 2011)

Weebie said:


> To be honest to way many Irish backpackers are disgracing themselves in Australia atm their not doing the name of the Irish any favours.


ooo, why, what are they doing that's undesirable?


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

sollie said:


> ooo, why, what are they doing that's undesirable?


Hi Shinny & Sollie 

I have seen the post about Irish backpackers making a disgrace of themselves in Australia. It is unfortunate & it portrays a bad image for the rest of us Irish. These backpackers are all very young & are in Australia to have fun & work & probably there first time away from home. 

However Myself (35 yrs old) and my wife(29) are moving to Melbourne in April. We were out there in November until January on a Holiday. We have made a great circle of friends both Australian and Irish out there. Our Australian group of friends are mixed some the same age group as us and others older with families. They have all been very welcoming towards us. I am sure you will also find this the case. We even have had calls from them offering us furniture, House Hold Items until we get settled and buy our stuff for our apartment. 

I am afraid I cannot answer any of your questions in relation to Schools or Doctors. I know our friends who have children have a lot of after school activities they attend so I am sure you will meet other families in the same age group. 


Best of luck with your move 

Paraic


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Irish are received as well as most groups of new migrants. It's just that this year there will be a much larger influx which must be due to the terrible state of the Irish Economy (it's either super hot or super cold, never just right). So that might make the old timers a bit apprehensive about a flood of people. I don't think it'll be a flood. 

That said the Irish backpackers really seem to be giving a bad name to otherwise good and friendly people. So that's the only hurdle you have to overcome. I have some very nice Irish neighbours in my part of Sydney and they have fit in just like anyone else. After a few months you find no one pays any special attention. 

I think as long as people see you as polite and hard working they'll have no special criticism and you'll be accepted.


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Paraic said:


> Hi Shinny & Sollie
> 
> I have seen the post about Irish backpackers making a disgrace of themselves in Australia. It is unfortunate & it portrays a bad image for the rest of us Irish. These backpackers are all very young & are in Australia to have fun & work & probably there first time away from home.
> 
> ...


Hi

We find Australian people friendly and will help you out if they can, 2 of our neighbours gave us portable air conditioners (cost about $500 each) this summer as we have no air conditioning yet. It’s a newly built development so everyone is new to the area but there is a willingness to create a community from everyone.

Don’t worry about the back packers creating a bad image. 99% of people will treat you according to how you treat them. There is a bit of people keeping to themselves, but think its more not wanting to interfere with your business. We have non Australian friends that are a bit too open, they tell everyone what they earn, pay for schools, pay for rent etc and Australian people generally don’t care or want to know that information.

I know I am a biased but I think Irish people can make friends easily due to our approachable nature and willingness to make the effort. We have been here 2.5 years and haven’t made friends with any other Irish people, although we are meeting up with some this weekend that we met through this site. We haven’t until now tried to as we have made other friends and never bumped into any other Irish people out and about. As long as you are willing to put yourself out there you will meet people from everywhere.

Schools system is made up of state run, semi private Catholic and fully private schools ranging from a few hundred dollars a year to $15k. Same as most places schools are zoned for state and Catholic, fully private are generally not. Some of the state schools especially secondary schools are better than others, there are a few close to the city that are better than most private schools but because of the zoning housing there us unaffordable for most. Best to pick your area first, then seen what school is in the area that you like. But lots of afterhours activities for kids.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

DannyCoyles said:


> Hi
> 
> We find Australian people friendly and will help you out if they can, 2 of our neighbours gave us portable air conditioners (cost about $500 each) this summer as we have no air conditioning yet. It’s a newly built development so everyone is new to the area but there is a willingness to create a community from everyone.
> 
> ...


I would of agreed with this last year but not any more. Irish IMO are probably now the most hated demographic in Australia right now. It's well known that agents won't let to them in Sydney (that's why many are forced to live in hostels) and it won't be long until this happens in Perth. The Irish have effectively ruined Bondi and taxi's will no longer go to the areas they congrigate in. There are also reports of Police in Australia refusing to help the Irish and it's now known that Taxi drivers refuse to pick them up in Melbourne after one taxi was set on fire by some irish lads.

The problem simply lays that these boys are boozing it every night and really are struggling to addapt with the bar culture here with our RSA laws etc. The sword has turned dramatically against the Irish in Australia in the past 3 months I can tell with by european standards racist media towards them.

lets not forget that over the past 2 years 2 Irish men have been murdered in Australian by Australians and that 1 was beaten and is now a vegetable.


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Weebie said:


> I would of agreed with this last year but not any more. Irish IMO are probably now the most hated demographic in Australia right now. It's well known that agents won't let to them in Sydney (that's why many are forced to live in hostels) and it won't be long until this happens in Perth. The Irish have effectively ruined Bondi and taxi's will no longer go to the areas they congrigate in. There are also reports of Police in Australia refusing to help the Irish and it's now known that Taxi drivers refuse to pick them up in Melbourne after one taxi was set on fire by some irish lads.
> 
> The problem simply lays that these boys are boozing it every night and really are struggling to addapt with the bar culture here with our RSA laws etc. The sword has turned dramatically against the Irish in Australia in the past 3 months I can tell with by european standards racist media towards them.
> 
> lets not forget that over the past 2 years 2 Irish men have been murdered in Australian by Australians and that 1 was beaten and is now a vegetable.


I have not come across this hatred towards Irish people in Melbourne at all. The recent St Patrick’s Day celebrations were trouble free as far as I know and no one has ever said anything to me. I have never had a problem getting a taxi anywhere. I have not been aware of any media coverage of this hatred or any of the above. 

Anyone who has any connection to Ireland was wearing green on St Patricks day and lots of people at work wished me Happy St Patricks Day. Not the actions of a nation that hates the Irish!!!!!

Not saying it’s untrue but from the way you have described it sounds like it’s on the news every day and that Irish people are hanging out in hostels with no one talking to them! Why would you bother staying if that was the case! As for the police not helping Irish people, I would like to see that report.

There may be isolated problems with Irish youths in some areas such as Bondi, which has a very high Irish population and large number of Irish Bars. But to go as far as to say that Irish are the most hated demographic in Australia is a bit much. This comment would deter any Irish from moving here.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

DannyCoyles said:


> I have not come across this hatred towards Irish people in Melbourne at all. The recent St Patrick’s Day celebrations were trouble free as far as I know and no one has ever said anything to me. I have never had a problem getting a taxi anywhere. I have not been aware of any media coverage of this hatred or any of the above.
> 
> Anyone who has any connection to Ireland was wearing green on St Patricks day and lots of people at work wished me Happy St Patricks Day. Not the actions of a nation that hates the Irish!!!!!
> 
> ...


No I wouldn't use this as a deterrence. But the Aussies are fed up Theres a few videos on youtube with the media. You won't get the same nice reaction as you would in America lets say.


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

here we go again negative post from weebie do you mind me asking weebie where are you currently located and whats your current occupation, because you alway seem to comment on the thousands of Irish backpackers that come in each year 

and are you speaking as a repersentive for Australia whrn you say the Aussies are fed up ? I'm sure there there is also lots of Australian bahaving badly on youtube too and as for 2 Irish being murdered by Australians do Australians not murder each other also and in my opinion only 2 out of the thousands thats not bad. 
Ireland lost a very nice you lady who was murdered on her honeymoon in Maritus a cople of months ago does that also mean that the did it because they dont like the Irish 

Give us a break :focus:

What kind of visa are you going on shinny I know with 457 visas you need health insurance for medical Im not sure about doctors yet still looking into it but from what i gather on 457 you pay for doctors, think it really depends on visa 
Best of luck with the move


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

CandK said:


> here we go again negative post from weebie do you mind me asking weebie where are you currently located and whats your current occupation, because you alway seem to comment on the thousands of Irish backpackers that come in each year
> 
> and are you speaking as a repersentive for Australia whrn you say the Aussies are fed up ? I'm sure there there is also lots of Australian bahaving badly on youtube too and as for 2 Irish being murdered by Australians do Australians not murder each other also and in my opinion only 2 out of the thousands thats not bad.
> Ireland lost a very nice you lady who was murdered on her honeymoon in Maritus a cople of months ago does that also mean that the did it because they dont like the Irish
> ...


A high percentage of Young Irish backpackers in Australia are a disgrace. If Australians were doing the same thing in Ireland I wouldn't want to be moving there.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

My husband is Irish (not a back packer though ) and apart from the usual joking around he has not had any problems over and we've been here for nearly 4 years now. 

I probably get more ribbing every time the English get beaten at something even though I'm an Aussie now.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> My husband is Irish (not a back packer though ) and apart from the usual joking around he has not had any problems over and we've been here for nearly 4 years now.
> 
> I probably get more ribbing every time the English get beaten at something even though I'm an Aussie now.


This has got nothing to do with English banter it's abotu unsophisticated, uncultured, uneducated Irish coming to Australia getting into fights, literally destroying neighbourhoods and destroying the Irish name.

They are a disgrace.


----------



## galldug (Jun 27, 2011)

Weebie said:


> This has got nothing to do with English banter it's abotu unsophisticated, uncultured, uneducated Irish coming to Australia getting into fights, literally destroying neighbourhoods and destroying the Irish name.
> 
> They are a disgrace.


I am new here but reading your comments "weebie", it appears that you are commenting on something you so obviously know nothing about and need to pull yourself away for the computer and enter the real world!!. I moved from Ireland and have settled in Melbourne for 4 years now and have not once encountered any of what you have mentioned and quite frankly am outraged at the bs you write. It is people like you that tarnish the Irish name eg. High percentage of Irish backpackers, wrecking neighborhoods, where does this happen. St kilda has one of the highest percent of Irish living there and I don't hear of people running scared. Your views may be based on at max 0.1% of Irish here as most are attempting to remain in Australia for the near future. Get a life and stop trying to create something that doesn't exist.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

galldug said:


> I am new here but reading your comments "weebie", it appears that you are commenting on something you so obviously know nothing about and need to pull yourself away for the computer and enter the real world!!. I moved from Ireland and have settled in Melbourne for 4 years now and have not once encountered any of what you have mentioned and quite frankly am outraged at the bs you write. It is people like you that tarnish the Irish name eg. High percentage of Irish backpackers, wrecking neighborhoods, where does this happen. St kilda has one of the highest percent of Irish living there and I don't hear of people running scared. Your views may be based on at max 0.1% of Irish here as most are attempting to remain in Australia for the near future. Get a life and stop trying to create something that doesn't exist.



Weebie said something about the Irish not being welcomed in Oz as they would be in America. 

I'd like to comment that the Irish weren't welcomed in America either back in the day (20's and 30's) - but it wasn't because of any reason, but because people were just plain ol' racist. Fact is many people of a variety of different backgrounds weren't welcomed either.

Sometimes racism itself against a group of people will make the group act out a role because they are being deprived by the majority who treat them badly. Not sure if I'm making sense here, but if people are treated in a bad way, the reaction by the excluded group may not be so good.

So moral of the story - treat people how you'd like yourself to be treated (remember, every ethnicity and race has its stereotypes including YOURS), and chances are people will return the favor and treat you just as kindly - for behavior has nothing to do with race or ethnic background.


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

There is more than the irish getting a bad reputation here in australia .Just look at northbridge nearly every weekend and that ain`t irish alone .We have other nationalitys involved .And as for the irish community that i have met are all lovely .So please it ain`t all us irish involved


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

There ya go, someone who is able to verify what I've said.


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have yet to read a post from weebie where he has nice things to say about anybody or anything.........He is more a source of amusement


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with galldug , I Think u should move away from your computer and get into the real world weebie .


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*u are a star*

weebie 

you are a star mate ... must seem you are wonderfully consistent in your views and in your world , all expats of all nationalities are living a sad life in OZ . 

just as many posters , many of us are curious to know where you moved from oz to ? We can then know the prudent reasons and follow u


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

shinny said:


> Hi all just wondering if anyone can answer my question. We should be moving very shortly to Western Australia.
> Are Australian people friendly with Irish Migrants or do they like to keep to themselves and what about schools how long is there school day from primary to high schools?and are the children assessed throughout the year or do they do exams at the end of each year? In Ireland we do the leaving certificate at the of the year and then its done on points to get into college. and th cost of living there whats it like. and the health system is it done through your salary or do you pay a lot to doctors or what? sorry for all the questions but have checked out most of these question but not getting very good answers. if anyone can help me that would be absolutely brilliant.
> thank you
> Shinny


Hi Shinny,
I’m from the UK and moved to Sydney, I’ve always found Australian people to be friendly and positive towards me as an immigrant. Start with a positive perception of people and it’s likely to continue 
Regarding schools – the school day is generally 9am – 3pm. Children are assessed at different points, depending on the academic year and some years have end of year exams. In Western Australia in High School, the years that end in a certificate of achievement are Years 10 and 12, I believe.
The final years of school really go in a block (Years 11 and 12). When you select subjects for those years you need to think about what subjects you do so that you can get the relevant points for University. An alternative to University is a TAFE (college).
Medicare provides health services. Depending on your salary it can be beneficial to get Private Health Insurance too, there are tax breaks if you do this once you earn over a certain amount. For basic Doctor’s fees for adults you will pay something but it shouldn’t be too costly. You don’t pay for children. 
Good luck with your plans, don't be put off. I believe it's what you make it


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

CandK said:


> here we go again negative post from weebie do you mind me asking weebie where are you currently located and whats your current occupation, because you alway seem to comment on the thousands of Irish backpackers that come in each year
> 
> and are you speaking as a repersentive for Australia whrn you say the Aussies are fed up ? I'm sure there there is also lots of Australian bahaving badly on youtube too and as for 2 Irish being murdered by Australians do Australians not murder each other also and in my opinion only 2 out of the thousands thats not bad.
> Ireland lost a very nice you lady who was murdered on her honeymoon in Maritus a cople of months ago does that also mean that the did it because they dont like the Irish
> ...


----------

